# Local Vendors in Pietermaritzburg?



## Faheem777 (25/8/16)

Hello All

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right section but I am wanting to find out if there are any local vendors that are based in Pietermaritzburg ? 

Thanks


----------



## shaunnadan (25/8/16)

Moved to the "Who has stock" section so that vendors can respond directly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Goose (25/8/16)

Hi @Faheem777 
i'm not too sure about all vendors but we have a sales rep in Pietermaritzburg who also deals in devices and such out of his house. Pop me a PM and ill send you his details. Otherwise a quick trip down to Durban to sir vape or the vape shoppe down there is probably your best option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

